#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

IIT Hyderabad Year of Establishment:* 1998.*

IIIT Hyderabad Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.
*
IIIT Hyderabad Admission:* JEE Mains.

*IIIT Hyderabad Branches In Engineering:*


Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science & Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication (Part Time)
 
*IIIT Hyderabad First Round Cut Off 2014 Opening and Closing Rank:*
*Program Name*
*Total Marks*
*Mathematics*
*Physics*
*Chemistry*

*4-year B.Tech. Courses*

Computer Science and Engineering
278
96
79
103

Electronics and Communication Engineering
265
76
83
106

*5-year B.Tech. + MS Courses*

B.Tech in CSE and MS by Research in CSE
262
88
84
90

B.Tech in ECE and MS by Research in ECE
255
87
75
93

B.Tech and MS by Research in Building Science & Engineering
250
65
96
89

B.Tech in CS and MS by Research in Computational Natural Sciences
254
86
83
85



*IIIT Hyderabad Second Round Cut Off 2014 Opening and Closing Rank:*
*Program Name*
*Total Marks*
*Mathematics*
*Physics*
*Chemistry*

*4-year B.Tech. Courses*

Computer Science and Engineering
265
76
83
106

Electronics and Communication Engineering
249
88
61
100

*5-year B.Tech. + MS Courses*

B.Tech in CSE and MS by Research in CSE
257
83
74
100

B.Tech in ECE and MS by Research in ECE
242
91
50
101

B.Tech and MS by Research in Building Science & Engineering
236
86
48
102

B.Tech in CS and MS by Research in Computational Natural Sciences
244
112
52
80



*IIIT Hyderabad Third Round Cut Off 2014 Opening and Closing Rank:*
*Program Name*
*Total Marks*
*Mathematics*
*Physics*
*Chemistry*

*4-year B.Tech. Courses*

Computer Science and Engineering
263
101
77
85

Electronics and Communication Engineering
245
93
61
91

*5-year B.Tech. + MS Courses*

B.Tech in CSE and MS by Research in CSE
252
89
92
71

B.Tech in ECE and MS by Research in ECE
235
60
90
85

B.Tech and MS by Research in Building Science & Engineering
228
65
77
86

B.Tech in CS and MS by Research in Computational Natural Sciences
236
81
59
96



*IIIT Hyderabad Fourth Round Cut Off 2014 Opening and Closing Rank:*
*Program Name*
*Total Marks*
*Mathematics*
*Physics*
*Chemistry*

*4-year B.Tech. Courses*

Computer Science and Engineering
263
101
77
85

Electronics and Communication Engineering
245
93
61
91

*5-year B.Tech. + MS Courses*

B.Tech in CSE and MS by Research in CSE
252
115
48
89

B.Tech in ECE and MS by Research in ECE
234
105
54
75

B.Tech and MS by Research in Building Science & Engineering
220
67
62
91

B.Tech in CS and MS by Research in Computational Natural Sciences
234
94
48
92



*FEE STRUCTURE:*
*1.*
Tuition fee (_Payable Each Semester_)
80,000

*2.*
Caution Deposit (One Time Payment) (Refundable)
10,000

*3.*
Counselling Fee (One Time Payment)
10,000

*4.*
Hostel Fee, Water & Electric Charges  (_Payable Each Semester_)
10,900  For Boys on sharing basis7,500  For Girls on sharing basis
11,125  For Girls if single occupancy is available

*5.*
Mess Charges  (_Payable Each Semester_)
13,500


*Note:* _Institute will arrange the text books for the semester. Students have to pay the cost and collect the textbooks at the time of registrations, at the beginning of semester._
*B.Tech CSE/ECE*



*Stream*
*Students Registered*
*Students Placed*
*Students Not Placed*
*Average Salary LPA*
*Highest Salary LPA*
*Lowest Salary LPA*
*Placed %*

B.Tech CSE
85
85
00
10.30
24.00
5.75


100

B.Tech ECE
22
22
00
6.52
08.40
3.00
100



PS: Off Shore Salaries are not included while computing Avg salary.


*M.Tech CSE/CSIS/CL/VLSI*



*Stream*
*Students Registered*
*Students Placed*
*Students Not Placed*
*Average Salary LPA*
*Highest Salary LPA*
*Lowest Salary LPA*
*Placed %*










M.Tech CSE
69
69
00
9.54
24.00
5.00
100

M.Tech CSIS
10
10
00
7.72
11.00
4.00
100

M.Tech CL
02
02
00
8.50
10.00
7.00
100

M.Tech VLSI
29
29
00
7.58
11.00
6.00
100



* 18 got internship 11 got direct placements in M.Tech VLSI


*M.Tech CASE/Bio Informatics*



*Stream*
*Students Registered*
*Students Placed*
*Students Not Placed*
*Average Salary LPA*
*Highest Salary LPA*
*Lowest Salary LPA*
*Placed %*










M.Tech CASE
17
15
02
3.00
4.50
1.80
88

M.Tech Bio Info
19
15
04
3.66
6.00
2.50
79





*MS by Research*



*Stream*
*Students Registered*
*Students Placed*
*Students Not Placed*
*Average Salary LPA*
*Highest Salary LPA*
*Lowest Salary LPA*
*Placed %*










MS CSE/ECE
47
46
01
09.32
15.50
6.00
98.00













*IIT Hyderabad Campus & Intra Facilities: 

Infrastructure Overview:*The institute has well equipped with all the modern facilities.

*Laboratory Details:*The Institute has well-equipped, air-conditioned computer laboratories allocated batch-wise to the students. They contain the latest hardware and software. The average PC-to-student ratio is 1:2. All computers are part of an intranet (1Gbps Backbone), which connects all buildings, including the hostels; and a high-bandwidth (8 Mbps) internet is available round the clock. Researchers have 24 hours access to the computational facilities. The students administer their own computer systems. Research centers provide specialized, high-end equipment, as needed in research and development projects.

*Classrooms Details:* The classrooms are well furnished with all the modern facilities.


*Library Details:*The Library has a large collection of Reference Books, Text Books, Technical reports, Standards, Literature books and CDROMS. We subscribe to over 150 journals/magazines. The Library is being managed with fully integrated multi-user Library Management Software. Using this software, cataloguing and circulation services are being automated along with Online Public Access Catalogue (OPAC) facility. A digital library is also maintained. It is an online archive of useful software, books and tutorials. Students can download any permitted software from this resource. There are many textbooks and reference books available in the digital format as well. Many lectures have also been recorded and are available online for students use. Most courses maintain an intranet site containing lecture slides and other course material.

*Extra Curricular Details:*Gymnasium - A state of art gymnasium has been established to aid the physical fitness maintenance of the students. The gymnasium is equipped with all modern equipment and is open for both boys and girls at separate times during mornings and evenings. 

*IIIT Hyderabad Hostel & Mess Facilities:* The institute has four boys hostels having a total of 224 rooms with double/Triple occupancy and 624 rooms with single occupancy, and one girls hostel with 216 single occupancy rooms. The ladies hostel has attached bath rooms in each of the rooms.There is an optical fibre network connecting all buildings on campus including the hostels. The institute is now moving towards wireless campus.

*IIIT Hyderabad Address:* International Institute of Information Technology, Gachibowli, Hyderabad 500 032, India.





  Similar Threads: IIIT Guwahati btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT vadodara btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

